# ScratchBuild: Peterbilt 362 COE built around a 49cc 2-stroke



## DieCastoms (Oct 16, 2008)

Hello folks!

I am BRAND NEW to your forum! I like what I see so far! Hankster, you have plenty of useful tips! I will be using several of them myself!

My father and I are in the process of building a 1/4 scale radio control truck based around an electric start 49cc 2-stroke engine from an "X6 Pocket Bike." Body style will not be accurate to a particular prototype but will be based tightly on the Peterbilt 362 Cab Over Engine.

The quarter scale estimate is based simply on the fact that the real truck has 40 inch tires and the available wheels and tires I have are 10 inch. Working out the numbers I have so far, most of the dimensions look like they can be keep in scale or within 6 inches (1.5 inches in 1/4 scale).

Some things I need help and advice with are:

 Choosing a steering servo or custom built actuator
 Expensive high torque metal geared quarter scale servo
 Motor controller and windshield wiper (or similar) motor and the position sensor from a servo
 two or more smaller servos linked together by tierods

 Building an effective brake system
 Brake location
 Disk brake on idler axle in chain drive

 Brake actuator

 Air powered (preferred for obvious reasons)
 electromagnet on motor controller
 linear actuator (air powered or electric..)
 quarter scale servo
 gang of smaller linked servos


placement of the radio receiver to limit interference
 In the cab
 in a mid-ship tool box or fuel tank
 in the tail light assembly or a 'hidden' box at the back of the chassis

finding a way to add more gear reduction
 chains and sprockets similar to a 10-speed
 gearbox




Please note that this post is NOT FINISHED yet, I am posting it to save my progress and will continue editing.

Thanks for letting me join and thanks for reading,

Mike at _*DC*_


----------

